# Bx2350



## Molesh (Jun 4, 2021)

My 2350 ran hot , now won’t start, turns over. Any suggestions?
Thx


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Molesh said:


> My 2350 ran hot , now won’t start, turns over. Any suggestions?
> Thx


Welcome to the forum. Give us a little more history. Has the tractor had time to cool off before you tried starting it again?


----------



## Molesh (Jun 4, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Give us a little more history. Has the tractor had time to cool off before you tried starting it again?


Yes sat for a day,


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Molesh,
Crack open the injection lines at the injectors, crank the engine, and see if you are getting fuel (no air bubbles) to the injectors.


----------

